# Identify the Species



## TorukMakto (Aug 23, 2020)

Can anyone help me by identifying this species.


----------



## TorukMakto (Aug 23, 2020)

Is it Cynotilapia Hara Gallireya Reef or something else?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Certainly looks like a white top hara


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The hara I have had had slimmer bars and the dorsal fin was mostly white with only a little incursion of just the tip black bars.

Not sure what that is.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Does not look like Hara nor Maison Reef.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

What is it then..?


----------



## TorukMakto (Aug 23, 2020)

Plz see this for further reference. Plz help me to identify this species.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

TorukMakto said:


> Plz see this for further reference. Plz help me to identify this species.


Those two chasing each other are not the same. One looks like an Afra Cobue with the yellow head. The other is a tough call to be honest. It could be from so many different collection points of Afra Zebroids and also a Hybrid. Did you browse through the Species Profiles?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## TorukMakto (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes, here one is Cynotilapia Afra Cobue for sure however I failed to identify the other one. Usually Cynotilapia Hara Galleriya reef has white dorsal fin. However this species has some prominent black bars. I need your expert comment guys. Can it be a hybrid of male Hara with female Kenny?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are many Cynotilapia zebroides types and it also reminds me of Labidochromis chisumulae. Others may chime in who are better at looking at snout shape and determining genus.

What was it sold to you as?


----------



## TorukMakto (Aug 23, 2020)

I was told It is a Cynotilapia Hara Reef German strain however I doubt its quality because of those prominent black bars on dorsal fin.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks more like a typical Cynotilapia zebroides "Afra" type. I would not call him a Hara.

Hara Reef German strain implies that it is not like the wild type, but a cichlid "improved" or different. I can't find any reference to a German Strain. Maybe they mixed a Hara with a black barred "Afra", to get a light blue cichlid with thicker black barring.

I would assume that the fish is probably not a pure Hara Reef. He is cool looking.


----------



## TorukMakto (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes Noki, I am also assuming that way. it may be a cross breed although it looks great.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to say Cynotilapia Zebroids Mara Rock, maybe??? LOL

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

